# Klondike...Lexi's puppy at 9 1/2 months



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

He is abo****ely gorgeous. Very good eye on your part.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

He is STUNNING!


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

Gorgeous boy... love his coat, and only 9.5 months... WOWZERS!!!!!


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Very nice looking boy and a natural poser too! : )


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Gorgeous boy and what a great coat he has at 9 months.


----------



## olik (Apr 13, 2008)

handsome looking pup.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Nice to see that jet black pigment w such a blonde coat. No winter nose for Klondike!


----------



## gold'nchocolate (May 31, 2005)

Karen...he's 9-1/2 mo old already!!!!! He is a HUNK!!! Woo-hoo---what a gorgeous face he has. I don't have an expert opinion but I know what I like and I like him!!


----------



## DelmarvaGold (Mar 7, 2006)

I think Klondike is a stunning boy for only 9 1/2 months old. Better than a lot of pups I see at that age. Best of luck...I'd say he's a keeper


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Very nice! I see lots of potential there


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Wasnt Klondike on the GRWeekly cover in June? I remember him.


----------



## Hudson (May 18, 2005)

What a handsome boy!


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

How very, very handsome!!
I cant believe he is 9.5 months old, where the heck did the time go!!!!?????


----------



## 3SweetGoldens (Feb 28, 2007)

Thank you everyone for all your nice comments on Klonnie. 

Ljilly28Wasnt Klondike on the GR Weekly cover in June? I remember him. 


You have a really GOOD memory....he was on the cover then! I can't believe either that he is almost 10 months old. He has been a real "JOY" to have as a puppy! Not always an Angel to be sure...LOL....but he sure does keep things interesting at our house.
Thank you all again for your kind comments.


----------

